# ricompilare tutto con gcc 3.4.3

## power83

salve, dopo aver installato la 2004.3-r1 e avere installato il nuovo gcc, come facci ox ricompilare ogni pacchetto del sistema?

che comandi devo dare?

che vantaggi avrei nel fare un'operazione del genere?

il compilatore di default e' gcc3.3.4 ora nel mio sistema

----------

## Taglia

Non vorrei dire una stronzata, ma prova a guardare l'opzione --emptytree di emerge

----------

## oRDeX

forse andrebbe un:

```
# emerge -eDv world
```

----------

## Danilo

Io starei piu' sicuro con --emptytree

magari dopo un esync se ho una linea veloce

Sempre se vuoi anche aggiornare i nuovi pacchetti ovvio

```

esync

emerge -uDvea world

```

----------

## =DvD=

emerge -e world semplicemente!

Senza -uD e con uno solo tra -p e -a  :Wink:  (che non funzionano insieme!

Cmq a quanto ne so io gcc-3.4 non compila bene un bel po di codice, per esempio kde, perchè è diventato piu restrittivo con la sintassi e menate varie, quindi informati bene prima di fare il passo e trovarti con tanto codice non compilabile!

----------

## lopio

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq a quanto ne so io gcc-3.4 non compila bene un bel po di codice, per esempio kde, perchè è diventato piu restrittivo con la sintassi e menate varie, quindi informati bene prima di fare il passo e trovarti con tanto codice non compilabile!

 

Sei sicuro?e lo mettono unmasked   :Evil or Very Mad:  ?

----------

## Sasdo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Cmq a quanto ne so io gcc-3.4 non compila bene un bel po di codice, per esempio kde, perchè è diventato piu restrittivo con la sintassi e menate varie, quindi informati bene prima di fare il passo e trovarti con tanto codice non compilabile!

 

Anche io avevo sentito di queste voci... ma ho recentemente ricompilato tutto il sistema con gcc-3.4.3 e ho avuto errori solo su 2 pacchetti: gcc-3.3 e nitro-sources (che mi chiedo come abbia fatto a dare errore... mah) non ho però compilato nulla di KDE...

inoltre mi sembra estremamente più veloce del 3.3 a compilare! Ne sono pienamente soddisfatto!

----------

## lavish

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Cmq a quanto ne so io gcc-3.4 non compila bene un bel po di codice, per esempio kde, perchè è diventato piu restrittivo con la sintassi e menate varie, quindi informati bene prima di fare il passo e trovarti con tanto codice non compilabile!

 

Inizialmente era cosi' ma ora i programmi si sono adeguati e gcc 3.4.3 compila tutto.

Ovviamente anche i nitro-sources   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## motaboy

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Cmq a quanto ne so io gcc-3.4 non compila bene un bel po di codice, per esempio kde, perchè è diventato piu restrittivo con la sintassi e menate varie, quindi informati bene prima di fare il passo e trovarti con tanto codice non compilabile!

 

sei rimasto indietro di qualche mese, inoltre i pacchetti ufficiali di kde hanno sempre compilato con gcc 3.4 gia' a partire da kde 3.2.

----------

## matttions

Io ho su il 3.4 ... non ho riscontrato problemi di compilazione

P.s.:

```
emerge -e world
```

 Ricompila tutto ma proprio tutto.

dall'inizio alla fine, escluse le libc ...

ciao  :Very Happy: 

P.s.: prima l'open-office non era soppurtato dal 3.4 per problemi relativi al g++ , tuttavia ora funziona tutto .

P.p.s.: E' un pezzo che il gcc 3.4 è marcato come unstable [almeno su ~x86]

----------

## power83

grazie ragazzi

----------

## Sparker

Alcuni problemi di compilazione derivano da dipendenze compilate con gcc 3.3.x. E' necessario lavorare un pò di revdep_rebuild e lib_fix_tool

Ora 3.4 mi compila tutto (compreso OpenOffice), tanto che ho tolto il 3.3

----------

## molesto

in concreto che benefici comporta ricompilare tutto con gcc 3.4.3 ?

----------

## matttions

Viene supportata l'architettura centrino ...

Io fondamentalmente sono passato subito al 3.4 per questo

```
CFLAG = -marchpentium-m
```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## molesto

quasi quasi mi compro un portatile con un centrino per ricompilare tutto con gcc 3.4 -march=pentium-m   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *molesto wrote:*   

> quasi quasi mi compro un portatile con un centrino per ricompilare tutto con gcc 3.4 -march=pentium-m  

 

Te lo consiglio a me ne deve arrivare uno fra poco  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Scusate   :Embarassed:  ero rimasto a quando provai io Hehehe

Ora lo switcho!

----------

## oRDeX

Ma è ancora MASKED....

----------

## earcar

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Ma è ancora MASKED....

 

Da quanti secoli nn aggiorni il portage tree? Se l'hai aggiornato da poco probabilmente ti trovi con un masked by profile giusto?

----------

## TwoMinds

...sto passando ora a gcc 3.4.3... un pc ha fatto tutto il bootstrap e stage 1 e 2... l'altro ho dovuto usare la buglist per far compilare arts... sto usando il tip con revdep-rebuild -X --soname libstdc++.so.5 per compilare i pacchetti... ma gliene ho dati anche di più...

----------

## oRDeX

Ho appena fatto emerge sync, ma perchè gcc-3.4.x è sempre masked???che file devo modificare affinchè mi smascherì il 3.4.x di default?

----------

## n3m0

Io ho un problema con openoffice-ximian 1.3.6

Sono passato a gcc 3.4.3 e ho ovviamente eseguito fix_lib_tools 3.3.4 (versione che avevo prima)

La compilazione fallisce nel seguente punto: 

```
Making: ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libvos3gcc3.so

gcc -c -fPIC -o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/vos3gcc3_version.o -DUNX  -I../unxlngi4.pro/inc /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solenv/src/version.c

g++ -O2 -Bsymbolic -z combreloc -z defs -shared -L../unxlngi4.pro/lib -L../lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/lib -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/jre/lib/i386 -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/jre/lib/i386/client -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/jre/lib/i386/native_threads -L/usr/lib ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/vos3gcc3_version.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/vos3gcc3_description.o -o ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libvos3gcc3.so ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/acceptor.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/bytarray.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/bytestrm.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/connectr.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/conditn.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/fibersrv.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/mutex.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/object.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/refernce.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/runthrd.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/socket.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/semaphor.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/thread.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/thrdsrv.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/stream.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/module.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/profile.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/timer.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/process.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/security.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/signal.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/pipe.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/xception.o ../unxlngi4.pro/slo/evtque.o -lsal -ldl -lpthread -lm -Wl,-Bdynamic -lstlport_gcc -lstdc++

rm -f ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libvos3gcc3.so

mv ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libvos3gcc3.so ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libvos3gcc3.so

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solenv/bin/checkdll.sh -L../unxlngi4.pro/lib -L../lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/lib -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/jre/lib/i386 -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/jre/lib/i386/client -L/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/jre/lib/i386/native_threads -L/usr/lib ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libvos3gcc3.so

Checking DLL ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libvos3gcc3.so ...: ERROR: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3' not found (required by ../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libvos3gcc3.so)

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libvos3gcc3.so'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-ximian-1.3.6/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/vos/util
```

L'errore cruciale dovrebbe essere questo: 

```
ERROR: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3' not found 
```

Ma a questo punto non so dove mettere le mani...

Ho cercato in giro, nulla.

----------

## hardskinone

Scusate l'ignoranza: ma come aggiorno gcc a 3.4? Anche a me, come ad oRDeX, gcc-3.4.3 e' masked.

Basta smascherarlo o c'e' da toccare i profili ?

Grazie.

----------

## lopio

ciao,

mi sa che devi passare al profilo 2004.3

ciao

----------

## hardskinone

```
# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3 /etc/make.profile

# env-update

```

Continua ad essere mascherato. Ho provato anche con il profilo /gcc34-x86-2004.2.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: Risolto. Spero possa essere utile: Migrating to gcc 3.4

----------

## n3m0

Comincio ad avere altri problemi...ma non mi arrendo, perche' vorrei passare al 3.4 in maniera del tutto definitiva.

Oltre al problema di Openoffice-Ximian sopra riportato, ho avuto problemi simili con kdelibs...

A quel punto mi son detto..

Inizio con un 

```
# emerge -e system
```

Tutto bene fino a Xorg.

Mi si ferma e mi dice tanto bello

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o glxinfo -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-sse2 -fno-strict-aliasing -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w     -L../../exports/lib   glxinfo.o -lGLU -lGL -lXext -lX11  -lpthread -lm   -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `operator delete(void*)@GLIBCXX_3.4'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `vtable for __cxxabiv1::__vmi_class_type_info@CXXABI_1.3'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `operator delete[](void*)@GLIBCXX_3.4'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `operator new[](unsigned int)@GLIBCXX_3.4'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `operator new(unsigned int)@GLIBCXX_3.4'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `__cxa_pure_virtual@CXXABI_1.3'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `vtable for __cxxabiv1::__si_class_type_info@CXXABI_1.3'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `vtable for __cxxabiv1::__class_type_info@CXXABI_1.3'

../../exports/lib/libGLU.so: undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0@CXXABI_1.3'

```

Io proprio non è che mi ci raccapezzi tanto.

Ho cercato in giro sul forum, ma niente.

Ho cercato su google, e l'unica cosa che è uscita è un forum polacco sul quale mi pare di aver capito che nemmeno hanno risolto nulla.

Ho provato anche a ricompilare le glibc, ma in errore anche quelle. (ora non ho l'errore sotto mano..)

Particolari salienti: 

gcc 3.4.3

/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3

fix_lib_tool già eseguito con successo

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho ricominciato con il compilare le glibc..e per prima cosa mi ha chiesto i nuovi header del kernel, poi non ci si può fidare di distcc che a volte in compilazioni particolari va in errore...madò ma chi si ricompila OO   :Shocked: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

come si fa a passare al profilo 2004.3? ... e come vedo se ho ancora il profilo 2004.2?

----------

## n3m0

Ed ecco cosa accada durante la ricompilazione delle sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102

```
a - sunrpc/auth_des.os

a - sunrpc/authdes_prot.os

a - sunrpc/des_crypt.os

a - sunrpc/des_impl.os

a - sunrpc/des_soft.os

a - sunrpc/key_call.os

a - sunrpc/key_prot.os

a - sunrpc/netname.os

a - sunrpc/openchild.os

a - sunrpc/rtime.os

a - sunrpc/svcauth_des.os

a - sunrpc/xcrypt.os

a - sunrpc/clnt_unix.os

a - sunrpc/svc_unix.os

a - sunrpc/create_xid.os

a - sunrpc/xdr_intXX_t.os

a - nis/nis_hash.os

a - nscd/nscd_getpw_r.os

a - nscd/nscd_getgr_r.os

a - nscd/nscd_gethst_r.os

a - nscd/nscd_getai.os

a - nscd/nscd_initgroups.os

a - nscd/nscd_helper.os

a - streams/isastream.os

a - streams/getmsg.os

a - streams/getpmsg.os

a - streams/putmsg.os

a - streams/putpmsg.os

a - streams/fattach.os

a - streams/fdetach.os

a - login/getutent.os

a - login/getutent_r.os

a - login/getutid.os

a - login/getutline.os

a - login/getutid_r.os

a - login/getutline_r.os

a - login/utmp_file.os

a - login/utmpname.os

a - login/updwtmp.os

a - login/getpt.os

a - login/grantpt.os

a - login/unlockpt.os

a - login/ptsname.os

a - login/setutxent.os

a - login/getutxent.os

a - login/endutxent.os

a - login/getutxid.os

a - login/getutxline.os

a - login/pututxline.os

a - login/utmpxname.os

a - login/updwtmpx.os

a - login/getutmpx.os

a - login/getutmp.os

a - elf/dl-open.os

a - elf/dl-close.os

a - elf/dl-iteratephdr.os

a - elf/dl-addr.os

a - elf/dl-profstub.os

a - elf/dl-libc.os

a - elf/dl-sym.os

a - elf/dl-tsd.os

a - elf/unwind-dw2-fde-glibc.os

a - elf/framestate.os

a - elf/unwind-pe.os

: /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102/work/build-i686-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/libc_pic.a

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102/work/glibc-2.3.3/elf'

make[1]: *** [elf/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102/work/glibc-2.3.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Ovviamente col 3.3 non c'erano problemi...

----------

## n3m0

Risolto da solo.

Almeno in parte, ma inizio a comunicarvelo.

In pratica, sentivo che la cosa principale che dovevo fare per risolvere i miei errori era iniziare a ricompilare la glibc.

Bene. Peccato che all'inizio mi son trovato che nemmeno le gblic ne volevano sapere di ricompilarsi col nuovo compilatore (gcc 3.4, ricordiamolo).

Ci doveva essere dell'altro.

Guardo le dipendenze di glibc e trovo di fondamentale praticamente gcc e binutils.

Mi dico: "le ricompilo".

Basterebbero solo le binutils, ma per sicurezza (e per il gusto di avere gcc 3.4 compilato con se stesso) compilo gcc e binutils di seguito.

Fatto.

Torno a compilare le glibc e...andata! Si sono compilate.

Quindi riassumendo, ho compilato

gcc

binutils

glibc.

----------

## n3m0

Se vi interessano i tempi di compilazione di gcc 3.4, ecco il confronto dei tempi di compilazione delle glibc (stessa versione)  compilata la prima volta col 3.3.4 e la seconda col 3.4.3

 *gcc 3.3.4 wrote:*   

>  Sat Nov  6 10:12:49 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102
> 
>        merge time: 1 hour, 5 minutes and 5 seconds.
> 
> 

 

 *gcc 3.4.3 wrote:*   

>      Wed Dec  8 20:02:53 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102
> 
>        merge time: 37 minutes and 25 seconds.
> 
> 

 

Direi: notevole.

----------

## =DvD=

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Direi: notevole.

 

Troppo notevole: Non è che durante la prima compilazione facevi altre cose?

----------

## n3m0

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Direi: notevole. 
> 
> Troppo notevole: Non è che durante la prima compilazione facevi altre cose?

 

No. Non credo.

Anche le precedenti (sempre con 3.3 ma versioni leggermente diverse di glibc) sono nell'ordine dell'ora.

E capita raramente che sono al PC mentre compila...

L'unica cosa che fa sempre mentre compila e' scaricare. E' quello lo faceva anche oggi.

----------

## =DvD=

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Direi: notevole.

 

Quoto!! =D  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

Non mi sono ancora avventurato nella ricompilazione totale, ma volevo ricompilare kdelibs (per altri motivi), ma continua a dare questi errori: 

```
../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl ./ksycoca.h > ksycoca.kidl || ( rm -f ksycoca.kidl ; false )

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3' not found (required by ../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl)

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4' not found (required by ../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl)

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4' not found (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)

../dcop/dcopidl/dcopidl: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3' not found (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)

make[3]: *** [ksycoca.kidl] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.3.1/work/kdelibs-3.3.1/kdecore'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.3.1/work/kdelibs-3.3.1/kdecore'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.3.1/work/kdelibs-3.3.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Non so proprio cosa fare, se non tentare di ricompilare tutto...

Ma per ora mi scoccio  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Direi: notevole. 
> 
> Quoto!! =D 

 

IPERQUOTO!!

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Anche le precedenti (sempre con 3.3 ma versioni leggermente diverse di glibc) sono nell'ordine dell'ora.

 

Infatti:

```
Mon Jul 12 20:49:10 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040619

       merge time: 1 hour, 18 minutes and 53 seconds.

     Thu Aug  5 10:45:05 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r1

       merge time: 56 minutes and 44 seconds.

     Tue Aug 17 22:02:34 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808

       merge time: 49 minutes and 8 seconds.

     Fri Oct  8 02:44:28 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

       merge time: 54 minutes and 54 seconds.

     Tue Oct 12 01:39:02 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041006

       merge time: 55 minutes and 23 seconds.

     Thu Oct 28 11:13:37 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041021

       merge time: 1 hour, 11 minutes and 27 seconds.

     Sat Nov  6 10:12:49 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102

       merge time: 1 hour, 5 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Wed Dec  8 20:02:53 2004 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102

       merge time: 37 minutes and 25 seconds.
```

Ricordo che solo l'ultima è fatta con gcc 3.4.

----------

## Taglia

Io l'ho piazzato oggi su tutte le mie macchine e devo dire che sono molto soddisfatto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

ok, grazie!

ps: ma che e' sto lib_fix_tool o come si chiama? a che serve?

ci sono altre utility da utilizzare nelal migrazione?

----------

## zilog80

questo bug è stato risolto con centrino????

Pentium-M CPU's should not enable sse2 until at least gcc-3.4. Bug 50616

----------

## =DvD=

Ho finito ora ora di ricompilare tutto...

Non mi ha compilato:

 - nvidia-kernel : deve essere compilato con lo stesso compilatore che ha compialto il kernel. E' bastato un reboot con il kernel nuovo e tutto è filato liscio.

 - una libreria, ho pure perso il nome!

Per il resto sono molto soddisfatto.

----------

## Taglia

Io oltre che sul centrino ce l'ho su due macchine ... nessun problema fino ad ora.

Ho solo avuto uno strano problema con lsmod ... nel senso che lanciando il comando mi andava in crash il comando stesso (NULL pointer e poi seg.fault, con uno stacktrace a video), e riavviando il sistema si bloccava sull'unloading dei moduli alsa (la cosa strana è che i moduli venivano caricati correttamente e funzioanva tutto, ma poi non si riusciva più a toglierli - nel kernel ovviamente il module unloading era abilitato). 

Non so da che cosa dipendesse. Comunque per sicurezza ho ricompilato sia il pacchetto contenente lsmod, sia il kernel, e ora funziona tutto normalmente 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## power83

salve, ho ricompilato tutto e non ho avuto e non ho nessun problema.

Io ho fatto cosi:

```
emerge gcc (3.4.3-r1, ho dato direttamente il file l'ebuild)

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3

emerge binutils glibc

emerge gcc (dando di nuovo il file e-build relativo)

emerge -e world

```

ricompilato il kernel e tutti i moduli di nuovo e riavviato, senza nessun problema.

----------

## randomaze

 *power83 wrote:*   

> emerge gcc (3.4.3-r1, ho dato direttamente il file l'ebuild)
> 
> 

 

Perché non:

```
emerge =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3-r1
```

 :Question: 

----------

## MonsterMord

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   Ma è ancora MASKED.... 
> 
> Da quanti secoli nn aggiorni il portage tree? Se l'hai aggiornato da poco probabilmente ti trovi con un masked by profile giusto?

 

Per la verita' e' ancora marcato ~x86

```
(masked by: -* keyword)
```

----------

## power83

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *power83 wrote:*   emerge gcc (3.4.3-r1, ho dato direttamente il file l'ebuild)
> 
>  
> 
> Perché non:
> ...

 

non sapevo che si potesse fare cosi'!

ho imparato una n-nesima cosa nuova da questa fantastica communita'  :Smile: 

----------

## inspiron

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> come si fa a passare al profilo 2004.3? ... e come vedo se ho ancora il profilo 2004.2?

 

come si fa?  :Very Happy: 

e cosa cambia se passo dal 2004.2 al 2004.3?

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   come si fa a passare al profilo 2004.3? ... e come vedo se ho ancora il profilo 2004.2? 
> 
> come si fa? 
> 
> e cosa cambia se passo dal 2004.2 al 2004.3?

 

Vedere il profilo attuale:

```
$ ls -l /etc/make.profile
```

Cambiarlo:

```
# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/<arch>/<versione> /etc/make.profile

```

----------

## inspiron

```
bash-2.05b$ ls -l /etc/make.profile/

total 12

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root      96 Dec  2 17:46 2.4

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root    1003 Nov  8 01:42 make.defaults

-rw-r--r--  1 portage portage  707 Oct 16 23:37 packages

-rw-r--r--  1 portage portage  343 Sep 21 22:35 parent

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## lavish

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b$ ls -l /etc/make.profile/
> 
> ...

 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /etc/make.profile
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Taglia

Nel wiki dice, come esempio, di passare a questo profilo

/usr/portage/profiles/gcc34-x86-2004.2 

secondo voi conviene mantenere questo oppure passare a quello 

/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3

?

----------

## lavish

il default-linux 2004.3  comprende il gcc3.4

<EDIT> correzione: questo vale solo per amd64! Per x86 gcc 3.4 e' ancora in "~"  (thx to GhePeU)

----------

## Taglia

Ma se cambio profilo e seleziono il 2004.3 , devo poi compiere altre operazioni particolari?

----------

## GhePeU

 *lavish wrote:*   

> il default-linux 2004.3  comprende il gcc3.4

 

a me non risulta  :Confused: 

EDIT: ah, ecco... per amd64 c'è il gcc3.4 di default, per x86 si resta sul 3.3

----------

## lavish

Ero stra-convinto che fosse stato introdotto anche su x86.... scusatemi.

In ogni caso aggiornare profilo e' sempre consigliato.

----------

## lavish

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Ma se cambio profilo e seleziono il 2004.3 , devo poi compiere altre operazioni particolari?

 

In teoria no...

----------

## randomaze

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Ma se cambio profilo e seleziono il 2004.3 , devo poi compiere altre operazioni particolari?

 

Sicuramente un bel:

```
emerge -uDtpv world
```

non fa male...

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sicuramente un bel:
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDtpv world
> ```
> ...

 

Si' ok... ma quello lo davo per scontato comunque...

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Si' ok... ma quello lo davo per scontato comunque...

 

Si... però non fa mai male ricordarlo, anche perché se lo fai appena cambiato il profilo sai da cosa derivano eventuali problemi, se lo posticipi di una settimana chissà  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

Se vi interessa ho risolto i miei problemi di compilazione con 

```
# cp /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.3 /usr/lib/

# cd /usr/lib

# ln -s libstdc++.so.6.0.3 libstdc++.so

# ln -s libstdc++.so.6.0.3 libstdc++.so.6

```

Perchè la libreria originale in /usr/lib/ mancava dei simboli: 

```
2 0x00 0x08922974 GLIBCXX_3.4

3 0x00 0x02297f81 GLIBCXX_3.4.1

        GLIBCXX_3.4

4 0x00 0x02297f82 GLIBCXX_3.4.2

        GLIBCXX_3.4.1

5 0x00 0x02297f83 GLIBCXX_3.4.3

        GLIBCXX_3.4.2

6 0x00 0x056bafd3 CXXABI_1.3
```

anche se non so perchè.

----------

## Taglia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDtpv world
> ```
> ...

 

Mai dare per scontato qualcosa con un noob   :Very Happy: 

Comunque pur non sapendolo, temevo che bisognasse fare un operazione del genere ... per cui mi tengo il mio 2004.2 e il gcc 3.4   :Wink: 

----------

